# Synchroniser Ical avec thunderbird



## stcot (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un parmis vous connaitrait une manière de pouvoir afficher les tâche ou du moins le calendrier ical dans Thunderbird, un peu comme Mail le permet pour les tâches à exécuter.

Merci d'avance​


----------



## maquereaux (20 Juillet 2009)

stcot a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un parmis vous connaitrait une manière de pouvoir afficher les tâche ou du moins le calendrier ical dans Thunderbird, un peu comme Mail le permet pour les tâches à exécuter.
> 
> Merci d'avance​



Je remonte car j'ai la même question
merci


----------



## Alléluia (23 Avril 2010)

Yo, moi aussi ! personne pour nous aider ?
Merci !
d.


----------

